# calcul de volume avec osirix



## doktom (5 Février 2008)

voila bonjour je suis chirurgien je fais une étude dans le cadre de ma thèse
et je cherche s'il existe une solution avec osirix pour calculer le volume d'un sein sur une IRM
sans devoir contourer la zone coupe par coupe et obtenir le volume de la ROI au final
merci si quelqu 'un connait un truc pour me faire gagner du temps!


----------



## tatouille (12 Février 2008)

salut je ne connais pas trop ton univers ni cette application assez specialisee
tu devrais souscrire au group du projet et poser ta question directement la bas
ayant quand meme une vague idee du fonctionnement je dirais non


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Février 2008)

Apparemment Osirix permet de calculer des surfaces. 
Connaissant la distance entre les plans de coupe de l'IRM et les surfaces de chaque plan, on doit pouvoir approximer les volumes.
Mais comme le dit Tatouille, il vaut mieux voir avec ceux qui ont fait le logiciel.

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (13 Février 2008)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Apparemment Osirix permet de calculer des surfaces.
> Connaissant la distance entre les plans de coupe de l'IRM et les surfaces de chaque plan, on doit pouvoir approximer les volumes.
> Mais comme le dit Tatouille, il vaut mieux voir avec ceux qui ont fait le logiciel.
> 
> Cordialement



ayant une experience GIS ce n' est pas si facile d' extraire des volumes 
a partir de polygone a moins d avoir des plans transversaux


----------

